# 2.0tfsi Oil Consumption



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

Gents,

I'm keen to hear of your experience with regards to lol consumption from the 2.0tfsi unit.

I've only owned the car a little over 2 months now however am finding myself topping up with a litre of Castrol Edge 5w30 every 1000 miles! Whilst the manual quotes 0.5l per 1000km (621m), this still seems excessive!

This issue has been well documented on other forums that share the same platform but from having a little search I can't seem to see many complaints from TT owners?

I believe the fix is costly, even with a substantial goodwill gesture from the dealer so personally will just take my chances and top up when necessary rather than go through the hassle of bargaining with a dealer!

So... How regularly do you guys have to top up!? Do you think a different grade of oil would help in increasing the longevity of the oil?

Rory


----------



## stevieb73 (Jul 21, 2013)

Only just heard about this. I bought my 2.0 TFSI in April and had no issues what so ever (so far) but will check oil when I get home now.
Is this for petrol versions? Diesel? 2wd? Quattro?


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

I believe the issue is isolated to the 2.0tfsi unit only, regardless of 2WD or Quattro


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep loves the stuff more than the Germans love beer!

Some are better than others... Ours did approx. 2500miles to a litre....

Depends on driving style and use as well but not a big factor....


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

My TT and TTS used it! Half litre to every 3000 miles then I used the thicker oil and it sorted it out!


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

What oil did you change to douglake??


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

5/40 not 5/30 and it never used another drop.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

For the old 200 bhp 2.0 tfsi a faulty PCV valve can cause increased oil consumption. That's a cheap fix. The new style engine (facelift TT) can suffer from leaky piston rings. Audi was a bit too fanatical lowering internal resistance for lower CO2 emissions. As far as I'm aware Audi acknowledged that fault and they repaired many engines FOC.


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

That's some really useful info TT-driver, thanks! I have a pre-facelift (2007) so will have to look into the PCV fix further, is there a definitive way to diagnose if a new PCV is needed or it is more a case of trial and error? I've read of people doing a PCV delete but don't know if I can be bothered with having to fit a catch can!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

i rarely have to top mine up


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine had 70,000 miles on it and Audi said it was the rings. They wanted me to pay for the engine to be fixed but I spoke to a Audi mechanic and he said put the thicker oil in. I did this and the car never used another drop! 5w30 is too thin it just spits it out.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Rory_ward said:


> That's some really useful info TT-driver, thanks! I have a pre-facelift (2007) so will have to look into the PCV fix further, is there a definitive way to diagnose if a new PCV is needed or it is more a case of trial and error? I've read of people doing a PCV delete but don't know if I can be bothered with having to fit a catch can!


Well you could suck or blow at the various ends of the valve assembly to try if all the valve are sealing properly but given the taste of used engine oil.... Just replace the damn thing. They frequently fail anyway causing rough idling too. No need for replacing the gasket. Just the valve assembly. 35 pounds or so. It's hidden underneath the engine cover and you'll only need to undo two torx scews. Buy one at the dealer and ask for the latest revision. There are various revisions and versions.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

douglake said:


> Mine had 70,000 miles on it and Audi said it was the rings. They wanted me to pay for the engine to be fixed but I spoke to a Audi mechanic and he said put the thicker oil in. I did this and the car never used another drop! 5w30 is too thin it just spits it out.


Interesting reading that Doug, not something I've seen mentioned before using thicker oil. Thanks for the tip.

Have many other 2.0 litre owners tried this?


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

There are some threads on the forum about it.


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

If you Google :- Watchdog Audi oil there's there's a BBC page including Audis official response regarding the 2.0 ltr TFSI engine oil guzzling issues.Haven't got a clue how to do a link to the page.


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

I had a low mileage Seat Leon FR with a 200hp (BWA) TFSI and that engine used a lot of oil. I had it for a year and did 5000 miles or 8000 km. and had to add 2 liters of oil during that time. I had Motul oil with 5w40 grade.

On the TT i have the same engine, more mileage on it and it consumes a lot less oil. I had to top up 500ml after 2-3000 km.

On the seat forum a lot of people complained about oil consumption, and on the end I realized that I just have to live with it, and check the oil level regularly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarface_uk (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/article ... ing-issues

That's the link


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine uses 1 liter every 6500 miles. And it has approx 88k miles on the odometer. I'm using Mobil 1 ESP formula 5w30. This kind of oil consumption is as designed. It means the owner will add 2 liters during a long life service interval. Those two liters also bring fresh additives and cleaning agents. That helps keeping the oil within specifications.


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm thinking I may replace the PCV valve as suggested by TT-driver, if nothing else, purely for piece of mind I guess!

Does anyone happen to know the latest part number!?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ttyson (Jan 1, 2015)

Timely post. I have just logged on to the forum to look at oil consumption issues, as my oil light came on last week when travelling up North. I hadn't checked the oil for a while as I only had a service in April and also am (1) lazy, (2) used to company cars which didn't burn oil. I shall have to change my habits!

The oil level was just about readable on the end of the stick, so I pulled off the M6 and a found a Halfords, bought 1 x litre of 5w/30 and used it all to get the level to just over mid-way in the required range on the dipstick.

I have just had a look at my mileage since the last service and I have covered 4600 miles. Assuming the oil level was at the top of the stick when last serviced, it must be burning about 1 litre every 3000 miles. I assume this isn't great, but not as bad as others. Service book says it can be 1/2 ltr every 1,000km which seems excessive.

Must make sure I check more regularly. Would using a 5W/40 oil in future have any negative consequences for the engine?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ttyson said:


> Must make sure I check more regularly. Would using a 5W/40 oil in future have any negative consequences for the engine?


it would mean you must switch over to fixed interval servicing (9k miles or every year, what ever comes first). Your engine will use a bit more fuel and may loose one or two horses. Impact on lubrication and cooling of the oily parts isn't documented as far as I know, but won't reach levels where you'd have to worry about them.


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

Further to the advice of TT-driver, I purchased and fitted a new PCV valve this evening and much to my surprise the car seems to run a lot smoother now!

Now to play the waiting game whilst I see if there is any improvement in oil consumption!

Thanks for the advice TT-driver, that's the second issue you've (hopefully) correctly diagnosed for me!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like I'm in the wrong business... IT and accounting. Can you imagine? I should be in automotive sector :lol:

You're welcome. Which part number did Audi give you?


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

Haha it seems that way, I really appreciate the advice!

Ermm I couldn't quote the entire part number off the top of my head although I recall that it is a revision 'R' so assuming this must be the latest version?

I can always get the part number off the invoice if anyone specifically needs it


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Revision R tells it all.  Again a new revision, I was suspecting that already. 
I still have N installed.


----------



## Ttyson (Jan 1, 2015)

Is the PCV easy to replace - I've not even had the cover off my engine!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Getting the cover off is harder than undoing the two or was it three screws that hold the PCV valve and unclipping the hose that is connected to it.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

My girlfriend has the A3 with the same engine. She gets through a lot. Does a lot of miles as well though. Seems to be topping it up with a litre every month.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

She's pretty expensive in maintenance then.... I'm referring to the A3.


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

As TT-driver says, the engine cover removal will result in the most swearing. I greased up the rubber bungs before popping it back on to make the job easier next time!

4 screws to hold the PCV in, 10 minute job after you've got the engine cover off!

Well worth the relatively inexpensive cost for piece of mind if nothing else


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Rubber and grease usually don't go together. Silicone oil doesn't help much either as it disappears over time. Best experience I have so far with preventing another swearing session was applying dry graphite power (the one used for lubricating locks) around the openings of the rubber bungs. (makes the wiper blades like new super smooth too)
Cover pops back on ever so smooth and pulling it off later is a lot easier too. Oh and a warm engine helps a lot too. Careful where you pull. Pull at a fragile end you will break the cover.


----------



## LoviTT (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi - I have a 2010 1.8 tt - it was serviced in May at just under 43k miles with an oil change, I have only done about 3.5k miles since then, but the oil warning light has come on twice and I have put in about 750mil of oil - I know that there is an issue with the 2.0 version, should I be concerned that this is happening with my 1.8? I had a mark 1 1.8 tt for several years and never had to top up the oil between services?

Thanks!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I think you should keep an eye on it and talk to your mechanic about it. It's not bad enough to be a warranty issue. They will probably decline a claim. But it's not good for the catalytic converter to process so much oil. Depending on the cause you may want to have the cause fixed or mask the problem using a higher viscosity oil when warm. So something like 5W40 instead of 5w30. Thicker when warm, about the same when cold. Do keep the oil topped up near max and use the highest quality oil available. Your timing chain will then probably last longer 

Oh and careful with the bonnet opener. It wasn't designed to use so frequently.  :wink:


----------



## LoviTT (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi - thanks - I think I would rather deal with the cause and not risk the catalytic converter - do you have any pointers as to what might be causing the car to use so much oil?

Thanks too for the tip about the bonnet release :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

For the 2.0 the PCV valve is a regular cause (not expensive to fix). For some newer engines it's faulty pistons and piston rings (very expensive to fix). I'm not sure what's happening around 1.8 TFSI engines. It seems 1.8 engines are in the minority here so we don't get to see many topics with solutions regarding the 1.8


----------



## Rory_ward (Jun 29, 2015)

Update on my current situation for anyone that viewed this topic with interest:

After fitting the new PCV as advised by TT-Driver, the car continued to use oil, in my eyes excessively. No signs of a leak on the driveway, tailpipes filthy after being cleaned and only driven a short distance!

Alas to say I went to my local Audi dealer to express my concerns and was promptly offered a 1l top up bottle of oil... this obviously rubbed me up the wrong way!

A phone call later to Audi Customer Services and the car was booked in for Phase 1 of the 'Oil Consumption Test' that is widely documented on the net. In short, they drain all the oil from the car, re-fill with a specific amount and then ask you to run the car for 621 miles, after which they will measure the amount of oil used before determining the next steps to take.

I understand that the piston ring issue is isolated to facelift TTs (Mines a 2007) however find it unusual that my car is using such a vast amount of oil and have convinced myself that I too am experiencing the dodgy piston ring issue!

Still got 500 miles of the test to cover so will keep everyone posted!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's see what the official oil consumption ends up being... Shame the PCV didn't bring improvement. At least the cheap fix option is ruled out.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Rory_ward said:


> Update on my current situation for anyone that viewed this topic with interest:
> 
> After fitting the new PCV as advised by TT-Driver, the car continued to use oil, in my eyes excessively. No signs of a leak on the driveway, tailpipes filthy after being cleaned and only driven a short distance!
> 
> ...


if was me, i drive the car with the revs a bit higher than usual. its best to burn a little more oil in this stage :wink: , if you know what i mean...


----------



## pedrodani (Jun 26, 2013)

Following with great interest. Myself owner of a 2007 tfsi which also burns oil at the rate of petrol...


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

pedrodani said:


> Following with great interest. Myself owner of a 2007 tfsi which also burns oil at the rate of petrol...


Pedro , the problem is that in portugal we dont have any recalls for this issue. And for what i understand in Uk there are some recalls about this issue, also if the owner still have waranty they will cover this ....( i presume).

You know that in our country ( even if we had waranty), they do all kind of stuff to run away of responsibility. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## pedrodani (Jun 26, 2013)

Yup I know that. That's why I never bother with dealers now. 
When I had the bad thermostat they had the car for a whole day and said they didn't find anything wrong. It was normal for the car to reach 90 and then go back and forth so they say... pffff.....


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

pedrodani said:


> Yup I know that. That's why I never bother with dealers now.
> When I had the bad thermostat they had the car for a whole day and said they didn't find anything wrong. It was normal for the car to reach 90 and then go back and forth so they say... pffff.....


LOOOOOOOOOL, normal my ass...

i also change mine , the previous owner had the service done before giving me the keys. Service done by Audi and also mine thermostat was bad.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

could you guys provide me the part number of PCV Valve so I can buy it easily? Engine is BPY one.

Is this the one? http://www.ebay.de/itm/PCV-Breather-Pre ... Sw2GlXFLWW


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Why shop at ebay? You make get a fake item, or something that doesn't fit. And it's not that much cheaper. It's a normal spare part available through any VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda dealer. And you won't be paying for shipping costs either as dealers get an almost daily delivery of spare parts. Also this valve has had so many revisions, better get the latest one through the official channels.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Can we just point out though the TT TFSI engines do not generally have any issues with oil. Audi have various different 2.0tfsi engines. TTs are largely unaffected.

I've had a pre and post facelift TT both with 2.0 engines (different ones) never a problem with oil

Posting this so not to scare off new owners!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Many TT owners have experienced it 
Having 2 TT's doesn't mean the issue doesn't apply to the TT

Can't see how your post is useful 
New owners NEED to know of the issue, if not the dealers / traders etc get away with it

The vag 2.0 and 1.4 are widely known for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

It's not a common issue with the TT though I've followed this forum since 2012 and know that.
Yes it may affect a few but isn't a common issue and that does need to be pointed out.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Bollocks they are affected, some worse than others. The problem is people are hoodwinked into thinking this is normal oil consumption for these engines. Mine was affected and Audi did feck all about it.
I had to spend seven grand for a new engine. I'm in the process of persuing it through the legal channels. 
Audi are inconsistent with how they are dealing with this issue. Case by case basis my arse.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes repsol, I agree with you whole-heartedly. What is it with people who THINK that Audi dealerships are their friends and only have their best interests at heart? They are a business and nothing less. When their products prove to be sub standard, they always bury their heads in the sand, as do other car dealers/manufacturers. It never ceases to amaze me just how gullible some people are by been suckered into the hype and crap that dealerships promote.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

a whole new engine?? That sounds a bit excessive. Isn't the whole problem solved with new piston rings only?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Vanu said:


> Isn't the whole problem solved with new piston rings only?


Pretty much lol


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

It appears some are clueless to the repair needed to rectify the problem, well be prepared cos this is how it is.
The dealership will not do the work unless you give them authorisation to strip the engine to find the fault. The cost of this is £2500 for them to investigate and strip the engine, makes a mockery of the consumption test.
If it's found that the bores are not scratched it's new pistons and conrods because the gudgeon pins are different for the pistons. If the bores are scratched its a new engine at a cost of £10.000 plus vat.

Some dealers in the past did a quick fix by mearly replacing the piston ring's, this was a quick fix and would only hold back the problem for a year or so.
Audi were very cleaver with this as they knew people who had this done, would more than likely get rid within this period. By then the car probably passed hands to some other poor sod or had covered high mileage resulting in the other owner to foot the bill.

A new engine complete from TPS is £5.000 inc vat. Audi do not do a short engine plus it would not match up with the new revised engines oilways ect.
So tell me who the feck is going to authorise the stealer to go ahead with any repairs when they cannot guarantee a contribution towards cost.
For £500 more you can get a new revised engine for what their wanting to repair your existing.
Its an utter shambles and needs a full investigation as there's a total lack of consistency on how Audi UK deal with this on their suposidly case by case basis. 
How can a stealer justify £6000 more to fit the same engine at 12 hrs labour maximum.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

for some reason I still miss the point. If the car is under warranty - why would you pay for a new engine? If it is not - why take it to a dealer? You don't really expect Audi to give you a new engine for free after you've covered thousands in miles in the old one, do you?


----------

